# Shamrock "S"



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

For those not familiar with the trade name. It is Shad Sullivan a very large beek in California. I ordered a couple of packages with VSH/SMR queens from him this week. Curious if others have used him in the past?


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

Shamrock "S" is a quality business. Their customer service, aka Jerry, is very easy to deal with!


----------



## Mike. T. (Dec 8, 2009)

Went up and checked out Shad's operation very up to date outfit, looking to get early queens from him, nice friendly guy and he is a decent sized beek he made the comment that he has 15,000 hives:applause: i'm curious to see how his queens do.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Me too. He claims his Queens are mated with Russian/VSH drones.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Question, doesn't he import Australian packages?
Ernie


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I saw somewhere they sell Australian package bees. But, ad in Jan ABJ page 34 says "All queen and drone stock from Glenn Apiaries-Calif."


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

He is a broker for Australian bees.


----------



## Mike. T. (Dec 8, 2009)

he get's his breeder queens from glenn and selects drone mothers from his hives and places the mateing nuc's in isolated locations, the packaged bee's come from browns in austraila.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope I can understand their accent


----------



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

I have been trying for a 2 week now left a message 6-7 time and no one calls me back Im calling the ## in the ABJ add. can some one help? would like to get some queen from them but not to impressed with the customer service.
Lee


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably busy with almonds. Shad's wife usually mans the phone. You might try emailing him. He has a blackberry and usually responds. His email is Shad Sullivan [email protected]


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Got my 2 packages. Great service, nice phone call to tell me they were on the way. Both arrived healthy and appear strong. Very gentle bees so far. Will use them again in the future.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

The packages I got in April developed quite well... queens were vigorous and laid well. Mite counts were zero on both hives even though they were in a yard with Italians which needed treatment. All-in-all a good buy, especially for you west coast beeks. Highly recommended.


----------

